# ***OFFICIAL*** Cheick Kongo vs. Mark Hunt Pre/Post fight discussion



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nothing can stop Mark Hunt.

WAR SUPER SAMOAN!!!


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hunt would destroy Kongo on the feet but Kongo will clinch and go for the TD immediately. 

BTW when I think of Mark Hunt fighting in Japan it's really hard to imagine the fight not taking place in a ring...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well this fight is easy to sum up. If it stays on the feet, Hunt wins all day, if it goes to the ground Kongo all day. I can't see it going any other way.

Hoping for a Mark Hunt win by brutal KO.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Kongo will win but come out of the fight with a broken hand and or foot


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hunt will let Cheick punch him in his granite head a few times to make it fair, then throw a sluggish right hand and KO him.

I hope Hunt wins, but think my bias is blinding my logic.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Kongo looked effective moving backwards in the Mitrione fight.

I think he'll capitalize on his reach and height, make Hunt work to get inside, and punish him for the effort.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Kongo by GnP, but he could get Koed if he stands a while with Hunt.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I think Hunt takes this via knockout. His grappling looks to be improving by leaps and bounds and Kongo doesn't have the best chin or boxing defense.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Kongo is able to ground and pound Hunt. Eventually wearing him out and getting the finish.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and say Kongo takes this one by ground and pound. 

And whoever said he doesn't have a good chin must have missed the Pat Barry fight.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Nothing can stop Mark Hunt.
> 
> WAR SUPER SAMOAN!!!


I voted Kongo but I really want the Hunt machine. It all depends how the fight goes down with the pace... I see these guys gassed second round, flat footed throwing with the intent to kill :thumb02:

Mark is a stalker, he could pull this off.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I want Hunt to win and i think he has a pretty decent shot at KTFO'íng Kongo, with something like a vicious uppercut or a big overright hand.....

However, i have a feeling, Kongo will try to avoid exchanging with Hunt, especially after the Barry experience, thus, he will try and get Hunt to the ground and grapple with him.

Hunt doesn't have the best cardio in the game, as shown in his previous fights, and i could see Kongo taking advantage of that and getting a late stoppage - late 2nd or 3rd against a very tired Hunt.

I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I think Kongo could force the fight to the ground and maybe deliver some ground and pound for a stoppage. It's up in the air in the stand up, but I think that Kongo is def. better on the ground offensively. Kongo via unianimous decision.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

*War Super Samoaaaaan~!*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kongo via tackle + punch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Why do I feel like we're in for three rounds of Kongo outwrestling Mark Hunt...?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope Hunt doesn't plan on having any kids anytime soon.....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Kongo by not being an overweight bum


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Hope Hunt doesn't plan on having any kids anytime soon.....


He already has them.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Hunt by brutal KO!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This is an awesome event- I feel I've been watching fights for hours and there's still 3 to come. :thumb01:


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> I think Kongo could force the fight to the ground and maybe deliver some ground and pound for a stoppage. It's up in the air in the stand up, but I think that Kongo is def. better on the ground offensively. Kongo via unianimous decision.


I agree.I think Kongo will take this to the ground and dominate Hunt,will he finish Hunt or grind it to a decision? we will see.

But he can knockout Hunt too..but dont underrestimate Hunt either.Hunt only need one hit and Kongo is in worlds of trouble


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Walker said:


> This is an awesome event- I feel I've been watching fights for hours and there's still 3 to come. :thumb01:


Totaly agree with you man.Im really enjoying this one:thumb02:


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I want Hunt to win but i need Kongo to win in order to win my bets


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Kongo is going to try to dry hump him to victory, but I'd actually love to see Hunt win via KO


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Were about to see Cheick Kongo's best Lesnar impression. Whether that means being hit and crumbling or massive ground and pound for the win is still hard for me to call.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Kongo can win this anyway he wants. He can tackle + hammer fist or he can technically kickbox and win.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

how many main card fights did this event have? i forgot there was so many main card fights this is insane...and are the fights a lot faster? they used to take a longer break between fights...this is much better

on the fight, i just want a great scrap or a quick sick KO:thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sterl said:


> Were about to see Cheick Kongo's best Lesnar impression. Whether that means being hit and crumbling or massive ground and pound for the win is still hard for me to call.


When has Kongo ever crumbled after being hit? In fact I remember quite the opposite....:confused03:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Sterl said:


> Were about to see Cheick Kongo's best Lesnar impression. Whether that means being hit and crumbling or massive ground and pound for the win is still hard for me to call.


I don't see Kongo busting out his dance moves during this fight.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> When has Kongo ever crumbled after being hit? In fact I remember quite the opposite....:confused03:


Fair point, I just don't trust that he can do that much more with how many times he's been hurt.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

If kongo is only going to weigh 229 he should just fight at LHW.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

thank you hunt


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mark Hunt Comin For Dat Belt!!!!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

hell yeah!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy shit mark hunt!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hell yes!!!!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep, figured Mark Hunt would win. Kongo still cannot keep people at range, thus he gets cracked.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What the **** is going on?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mark ******* Hunt. Love that guy.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Pathetic. Just goes to show how sad the HW division is... Mark Hunt is now a top 10 fighter in the UFC... lol


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mark Hunt made that look easy as hell.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That'll do pig.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Hunt vs Big Country?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

osmium said:


> If kongo is only going to weigh 229 he should just fight at LHW.


Have you seen Kongo?

The guy is all muscle, there's no way he's getting down to LHW and being the same fighter, especially at his age.


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

Gotta love Mark Hunt..

*I feel good*. lol


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome timing.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Mark Hunt looks like he isn't sure if the fight is over.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Pathetic. Just goes to show how sad the HW division is... Mark Hunt is now a top 10 fighter in the UFC... lol


Ah, come on, man! This just proves that fighters can evolve. That you can teach an old dog new tricks. That dreams can come true!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mark Hunt finally has a positive record again


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jaycalgary said:


> Hunt vs Big Country?


For the love of god no.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Hunt, LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

lol war Mark HUnt!!! super samoan!

lol the look on Kongos face when buffer was about to read the results "that fat dude beat me"


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mark HUNT! YES!

Damn he made that look easy.

Love the guy, glad to see that cheating turd Kongo get KTFO.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I have this horrible fantasy where Hunt takes a step up against a top tier wrestler contender like Cain, gets dominated for 2 rounds then lands a miracle bomb and gets to a title shot against JDS or Overeem....who just happen to be strikers.


:sad02:


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol mark hunt is epic. im a big Kongo fan but he embarassed Kongo on the feet. That left hook was so sweet.

'Yeah not bad' ha


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Mark Hunt is the next UFC HW champion.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Mark Hunt looks like he isn't sure if the fight is over.


Lol neither did Kongo by trying to take down Herb Dean.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

he spoiled my paycheck 

Still SUPER EXCITED:thumb02:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

lmao Hunt is exciting as hell to watch but my god. That interview was hilariously bad.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hunt vs Big Country and after killing the mullet he'll get moved up.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Pathetic. Just goes to show how sad the HW division is... Mark Hunt is now a top 10 fighter in the UFC... lol


Yep. Ex-K1 champion and vet of the sport since PRIDE. KO's Kongo and is now probably LOW top 10 due to his immense improvement lately. 

Logical Conclusion: HW division is bad.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

That was just pure awesomeness.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Mark 'Positive KD' Hunt :thumbsup:]
I enjoyed that a lot


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

goto love the interview
(r)what do you think of that left hand punch?

(h)its not bad...

lol


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Just what i "feared" damn Hunt hit`s like a ******* freight train..

What you guys think about the stoppage? I think it was fine but if you compare it to Barry fight...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ah, come on, man! This just proves that fighters can evolve. That you can teach an old dog new tricks. That dreams can come true!


He looked good...


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

TraMaI said:


> Yep. Ex-K1 champion and vet of the sport since PRIDE. KO's Kongo and is now probably LOW top 10 due to his immense improvement lately.
> 
> Logical Conclusion: HW division is bad.


Unfortualy you are right.The HW divisjon is quite bad,still a long way to go.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Yep. Ex-K1 champion and vet of the sport since PRIDE. KO's Kongo and is now probably LOW top 10 due to his immense improvement lately.
> 
> Logical Conclusion: HW division is bad.


At this rate, they should probably just get rid of the division.

Mark Hunt is literally on a 3 fight win streak.

Fock everything.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Mark Hunt is the next UFC HW champion.


Hunt/JDS is a fight id kill a man to see.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Classic Hunt strikes. One off the best of all times in my books, when it comes to power striking or striking in general.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I have this horrible fantasy where Hunt takes a step up against a top tier wrestler contender like Cain, gets dominated for 2 rounds then lands a miracle bomb and gets to a title shot against JDS or Overeem....who just happen to be strikers.
> 
> 
> :sad02:


Overeem and JDS could both take him down with ease.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

stoppage was good kongo was gone for all money


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

And to think the UFC offered to pay Mark hunts contract out so he doesnt have to fight in the UFC. He was on a 5 fight losing streak but TBH its not as bad as it sounds because those 5 fights were

Barnett,Fedor,Overeem,Manhoef,Mousasi.

I am glad he declined and said i want to work for my pay and not just get it handed to me. He got subbed in his first fight in the UFC but now he has rebounded from the 6 fight losing streak and has victories over

Tuscherer,Rothwell,Kongo

interesting how things work out. I loved his uppercut knockout against Tuchscherer and how as soon as he landed it he walked away before Tuchscherer even hit the floor. It was great.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Mark always that mellow during interviews?
Japanese sure like him.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Overeem already fought Hunt and took him down and submitted him. Obviously in a K-1 bout Hunt would be a different animal but JDS and Overeem would just take him down.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

astrallite said:


> Overeem already fought Hunt and took him down and submitted him. Obviously in a K-1 bout Hunt would be a different animal but JDS and Overeem would just take him down.


JDS wouldn't need to.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Due to the Barry fight I thought he should've had a chance to recover, but Kongo got f*cking rocked. Then Kongo was wrestling Herb and I knew he was f*cked up and didn't deserve to continue.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ego played a part in this. A buddy of mine asked if Hunt had a chance. My reply, "lolz...Kongo should win by UD unless he gets sloppy and gets caught otherwise Hunt has poor conditioning." Kongo went for takedowns against Heath Herring another Pride alumni and that's exactly what he needed to do ala Ryan Bader. Nothing fancy...just get the W. But I think actually I KNOW he wanted to test his striking and he got...GOT...badly. That left hook counter was a fricken beauty...leaning back, rolling with Kongo's right cross...that's some skills and timing right there. 

With an MMA record of 7-7 and now 8-7 he's a true one dimensional journeyman, but one that can knock you out if you're not careful. Give em Pat Barry next!

Too bad CC retired cuz that's the rematch we all wanted to see!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> JDS wouldn't need to.



Overeem might not need to either but it would still be smarter for both to do so since he poses no threat to them grappling.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I love Hunt!

so happy for him :thumbsup:

Going for the title now!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

wow what a fight! i was jumjping up and down

and i like kongo, i just love hunt. yeh i know im one of those k-1 lovers, but wow man that was crazy

id like to see him fight mir once he loses to cain


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

YES! I thought me picking Hunt was my bias clouding my judgement. What a dude. The post fight interview had me rolling, so calm and bored hahaha.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I picked Kongo because I thought he'd be able to last long enough on the feet to implement his game plan and take Hunt down. Well he couldn't last long enough. I wasn't surprised to see Hunt knock him out at all, Kongo was due for a loss anyway. Love seeing Hunt string together a bunch of wins.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

What a monster Hunt is! I was supporting Kongo in this fight but damn!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Easily the best MMA fighter to have six consecutive losses on his record 

And to think, Dana was pissed when Hunt made him honour his contract after Pride was purchased  3 fights in the UFC, 3 wins with 2 awesome finishes. 

TITLE SHOT!!! Ok not real....Yes really.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Big_Charm said:


> I voted Kongo but I really want the Hunt machine. It all depends how the fight goes down with the pace... I see these guys gassed second round, flat footed throwing with the intent to kill :thumb02:
> 
> Mark is a stalker, he could pull this off.


Quoted myself, should have went with my gut and put credits on Hunt, I knew deep inside he had something nasty. 

Edit- KRY you're absolutely right... he is definitely the best fighter pre winning this fight at 7-7, with losses to Fedor, Barnett, Overeem, Mousasi, Manhoef.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome left when he was moving backwards! Hooray for Hunt!


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Hunt's win and hearing PrideFC tune as Rampage's walkout song at Saitama were easily the best moments of the evening!

I hope Hunt will get Werdum next to get closer to the title shot. I don't think Werdum can get Hunt to the ground unless he fakes dead.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Easily the best MMA fighter to have six consecutive losses on his record
> 
> And to think, Dana was pissed when Hunt made him honour his contract after Pride was purchased  *3 fights in the UFC, 3 wins with 2 awesome finishes.*
> 
> TITLE SHOT!!! Ok not real....Yes really.


4 fights in the UFC. His first fight he lost to Sean MCcorcle???


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, Hunt has some dynamite in his hands. Barry-Hunt, let's do this.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am legitimately surprised so many people didn't see this coming. The reason I mention this is because of the Kongo/Barry fight. The Barry fight proved what was suggested previously, Kongo does not know how to keep anyone at range. Hunt has some fairly short arms for a HW striker, it is the reason for some of his losses in the past. But if Hunt can get inside and touch your chin you are done.

This is also the reason I suggest Kongo never fights Carwin.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just re-watched this....Kongo actually turned and ran wow crazy can't believe I missed that


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> 4 fights in the UFC. His first fight he lost to Sean MCcorcle???


Nope. Never happened. LALALALALALALALA.

I meant his last three but pffffffft.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Quiz time!!*

*Cheick Kongo has been in the UFC for what seems like ages. What did he weigh in his first UFC fight and what did he weigh at UFC 144?*

First to post the correct answer in this thread recieves 100.000 credits!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

229lbs. Both times.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> 229lbs. Both times.


You are correct sir! He weighed in at 229 at both UFC 61 and UFC 144 which is actually quite a funny coincidence 

100.000 credits headed your way


----------

